# Moving and have an opportunity to switch



## aa62579 (Apr 18, 2012)

I have become overwhelmed reading other threads and looking at dish and direct's websites. We currently have Dish and my parents have Direct. Both of us will be moving soon and have an opportunity to switch providers or just upgrade equipment when we move.

Although I don't fancy the idea of memorizing new channels, it seems the best deals are for new subscribers.

We have the same basic receivers we started out with 10 years ago. No DVR, no HD, etc. Two receivers, no movie channels, but do have the top 250 which I think is everything buy movie channels. Had to go up to it to get DIY for me and some other channel for my husband. Not too big into sports except for the main ones that come on the local channels. No internet access currently (just smart phones).

When we move, we will need to have 4 or 5 receiver locations and we have to have DVR(s). No more programming a VCR! Although we will need the multiple receivers, only two people living in the house. We need to be able to watch something recorded on one tv in a different room.

Our top priorities - DVR, Channel Lineup (just making sure certain channels are available), BUDGET, and farther down the line would be HD channels, picture quality, etc.

I had thought the Hopper would be great, but looking at how it is priced, it looks pretty costly with each Joey costing $7. Would there be a cheaper way to do it with DVRs or do I need to move to Direct to do that?

**My parents would also want a good deal, but would stick with something simple and only be concerned with being able to record/watch on one tv, so any simply DVR should suffice for them. They may can just get a better deal by switching to Dish to get a new customer discount.**

So, can anyone help me (using simple terms)? I just want to be able to record stuff and watch it in different locations and get the best deal.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Just looking at hardware prices and nothing else.

Dish Hopper/Joey - $10 DVR and MRV fee, $7/hopper or joey after the first one.

DirecTV - Lease fee is $6 for each unit after 1st one. DVR+MRV is $11 with D*

So from strictly a hardware lease cost per month basis, it is nearly a wash.

But with Dish, if you wanted DVRs everywhere, the cost would be higher HDDVRs start at $10/month per unit after the first one and go up to $17/month. BTW, the $10/month version (Vip612) is literally the equivalent of the HR series from DirecTV in all that it does with the exception that you can't do whole home with it or any other DVR from Dish. Hopper/Joey combo is the only way to do that with Dish.

With just two people in the house, I would think the Hopper + 3 Joeys would do well for you to cover 4 rooms. To go to the 5th room, you would have to have 2 Hoppers. Assuming you do 4 rooms, here is a hardware cost breakdown:

Dish - $10 MRV+DVR, $21 for lease of 3 Hoppers (3 x $7) = $31 in hardware lease fees.

Direct - $11 MRV+VR, $18 for lease of 3 units (3 x $6) = $29 in hardware lease fees.

Both services have advantages and disadvantages.

Dish Hopper can have an external HD added to it to give you more storage for the DVR. Direct doesn't do it that way. You can add an external HD, but it then is the only HD that is used.

Dish's equipment is much quicker in operation.

Direct has slightly better HD picture, many can't see the difference. Dish has much better SD picture by a big margin.


----------



## aa62579 (Apr 18, 2012)

Okay, that helps. DVR hardware is basically a wash cost wise. 

Are there any other receiver fees that get add on in addition to either option, or would this cover the charges for 4 "receivers"? We can ignore a 5th tv for now. It can be a regular receiver, etc.

As far as the other costs, I would just have to pick a plan and compare costs I guess. This might be where being a new customer would get me discounts or some other promo.


----------



## aa62579 (Apr 18, 2012)

I have moved my discussion to this thread: www. dbstalk. com/showthread.php?p=3002629&posted=1#post3002629

(I apologize as this is an attempt to reach my 5 posts to send the requested PM.)


----------

